# Official Blackberry 10 Club



## Super XP (Nov 7, 2012)

*OFFICIAL BLACKBERRY 10 CLUB*







*Post Your Blackberry 10 Discussions Here.*

Useful Links:
- *Official BlackBerry Website*
http://us.blackberry.com/
- *CrackBerry.Com*
http://crackberry.com/
- *TPU Blackberry Club*
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168863
*Some things you need to know about the upcoming Blackberry 10*


> QUOTE:
> I’ve had a BlackBerry 10 device on my hip for eight weeks. I have never had to reset it, and it has never frozen. The key is in the multi-kernel: if you hit a process and it does not execute properly, the icon goes grey, but the device carries on working. Just that one process gets restarted. It has a wonderful recovery process; it blocks this one process and the others continue to flow. It goes deep into the technology of the microkernel multi-threading process, and that allows us to have an immensely reliable system.
> http://crackberry.com/we-realised-we-can%E2%80%99t-go-15-year-old-blackberry-os-thorsten-heins





> *BlackBerry Hub* - BlackBerry Hub is the inbox/messages app for BlackBerry 10. There is no Messages app now - just the BlackBerry Hub which is always there and always one gesture away.
> *Quick Settings / Menus* - Swiping down from the top of the phone of the screen reveals a quick settings menu.
> *One-Handed UI touches* - All of BlackBerry 10 has been designed with one-handed use in mind.
> *Lock Screen* - The lock screen not only shows your notifcations, but as you drag you finger to unlock the device, you can literally "reveal" the OS underneath. Very cool.
> ...


*Time to buy shares of Research In Motion?*
http://crackberry.com/time-buy-shares-research-motion
*WordPress for PlayBook updated to v2.2.4, includes support for BlackBerry 10*
http://crackberry.com/wordpress-playbook-updated-v224-includes-support-blackberry-10
*Crash Course: The things you need to know about the upcoming BlackBerry 10 operating system*
http://crackberry.com/crash-course-things-you-need-know-about-upcoming-blackberry-10-operating-system

*BlackBerry 10 Story Maker videos appear online*
http://crackberry.com/blackberry-10-story-maker-videos-appear-online
*BlackBerry Travel will make its way to BlackBerry 10*
http://crackberry.com/blackberry-travel-will-make-its-way-blackberry-10
*eBay app getting a makeover for BlackBerry 10*
http://crackberry.com/ebay-app-getting-makeover-blackberry-10












By the way, all this editing was done on my BlackBerry Playbook


----------



## Super XP (Nov 7, 2012)

Reserved:


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Nov 7, 2012)

0MG blrkbry sux ifone 4 lif


----------



## epicfail (Nov 7, 2012)

i miss qwerty..


----------



## nt300 (Nov 7, 2012)

TacoTown said:


> 0MG blrkbry sux ifone 4 lif


You should post on the iCrap 4 thread k 
Here is link for the TPU Blackberry Clubhouse. Maybe we can link the two 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=168863


----------



## claylomax (Nov 7, 2012)

Super XP said:


> Reserved:
> 
> http://www.concept-phones.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/BlackBerry_TK_Discovery_concept_1.jpg
> http://cdn2.ubergizmo.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/TK_Victory-1main.jpg​



Wow! Which model is that? Is it a prototype?


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 7, 2012)

RIM is dunzo if these phones at all flop


----------



## Super XP (Nov 8, 2012)

claylomax said:


> Wow! Which model is that? Is it a prototype?


They are concept prototypes. They look quite nice to me. One thing RIM is well known for is there high quality hardware. 


ShiBDiB said:


> RIM is dunzo if these phones at all flop


Obviously Blackberry 10 needs to succeed in order for RIM to further be competitive.

After reading up on this new BB10 operating system, personally it should easily be superior than anything Apple and Google has out. The multitasking according to early reviewers is the best they've experienced. 

Hopefully RIM can get BB10 out the door in early 2013 without delays.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm afraid to say the RIM's ship has sailed.  As much as I want RIM to stay in the game, they dropped the ball and are paying the price.

DHS already has switched nearly all of their agencies to iPhone 4 within the last month.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 8, 2012)

DannibusX said:


> I'm afraid to say the RIM's ship has sailed.  As much as I want RIM to stay in the game, they dropped the ball and are paying the price.
> 
> DHS already has switched nearly all of their agencies to iPhone 4 within the last month.


There loss, BB10 has been gaining in popularity with major corporations, governments, developers and people. BB10 has already been sent to carrier's for testing which means it already passed RIM's strict testing procedures. 

Currently RIM is cash flow positive and has been for a long while. They have no debt. They have over 70+ Million Blackberry devices being used and growing. 

And this new BB10 OS should easily make both Apple and Google OS look old. I don't buy into all this doom and gloom nonsense. It's just a bunch of people looking for a story.


----------



## nt300 (Nov 8, 2012)

This is good read. BB10 looking better as the release comes closer 
http://forums.crackberry.com/news-rumors-f40/could-rims-secret-weapon-put-blackberry-back-black-749297/


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 8, 2012)

so far BB 10 looks promising, but since they switch from qwerty to full touch screen with everything new they need a time to prove that BB 10 could challenge the old player


----------



## Super XP (Nov 9, 2012)

*BlackBerry 10 Receives FIPS Security Certification Ahead of Launch
November 08, 2012* 


> Waterloo, ON – Research In Motion (RIM) (NASDAQ: RIMM, TSX: RIM) today announced that the BlackBerry® 10 platform is now FIPS 140-2 certified. The certification will enable government agencies to deploy BlackBerry® 10 smartphones and BlackBerry® Enterprise Service 10, RIM’s new mobile enterprise management solution, from the day of launch. *This is the first time BlackBerry products have been FIPS certified ahead of launch*.





micropage7 said:


> so far BB 10 looks promising, but since they switch from qwerty to full touch screen with everything new they need a time to prove that BB 10 could challenge the old player


They will offer both full touch and touch w/ physical keyboard. Not sure if they are going to release the keyboard version at launch, but its coming. The one thing I like about Blackberry is its physical keyboard.

Just check this out:





Also Blackberry 10 Built into the Automobile. All they need is contracts with GM, Ford, Dodge, Toyota etc.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 13, 2012)

*BlackBerry 10 will launch on January 30, RIM says*
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57548241-94/blackberry-10-will-launch-on-january-30-rim-says/


----------



## nt300 (Nov 13, 2012)

This is good news cant wait to get my hands on the keyboard version. Should be good for work and personal use.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 16, 2012)

*BlackBerry 10*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackberry_10



This is looking better and better as we get close to the BB10 launch.


----------



## erocker (Nov 16, 2012)

I would love to see RIM make an aftermarket head unit for automobiles. Their new phones look pretty good! Hopefully they will sell.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 27, 2012)

erocker said:


> I would love to see RIM make an aftermarket head unit for automobiles. Their new phones look pretty good! Hopefully they will sell.


Well so far RIM's shares have hiked upwards past 50% in as little as a week. Looks to me investors are liking what they are seeing. Those Blackberry 10 London phone pics look really nice


----------



## nt300 (Nov 27, 2012)

I looking forward to a version with the little keyboard. Cant wait to see the Blackberry 10 in action.
http://news.techeye.net/mobile/rim-shares-rally


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 27, 2012)

looking forward to these phones defiantly hopefully there not crazy expensive!


----------



## nt300 (Nov 30, 2012)

lucasweir said:


> looking forward to these phones defiantly hopefully there not crazy expensive!


They should be just as expensive as todays touch screen phones.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 13, 2012)

The Dev Alpha versus the newer Refined BB10 L phone. And yes it looks sweet.


----------



## nt300 (Dec 14, 2012)

*RIM to hold another 36 hour virtual 'Got Game Port-A-Thon' this weekend - Devs, get your coffee and Red Bull ready!*
http://crackberry.com/rim-hold-another-36-hour-virtual-got-game-port-thon-weekend-devs-get-your-coffee-and-red-bull-ready


----------



## Super XP (Jan 1, 2013)

BlackBerry 10 L-Series devices land at the FCC, bring along AT&T compatible LTE for the ride!
http://crackberry.com/blackberry-10-l-series-devices-land-fcc-bring-along-lte-ride





10 Weeks of BlackBerry 10: Peek and Flow
http://crackberry.com/10-weeks-blackberry-10-flow





I am very interested in seeing this FLOW work, I mean the fact you don't have to close one app to go to the other is amazing. Strong selling point for BlackBerry 10 and a great innovation from RIM. No other smartphone OS does this


----------



## Super XP (Jan 6, 2013)

With all due respect, BlackBerry 10 should annihilate Apple, Google and Windows Operating Systems. QNX rocks hard and probably one of the most powerful OS’s in existence. It holds unique patents that make this OS the best. QNX is used in automotive electromechanical components, for industrial control systems, medical instruments, defense systems, nuclear power plants, and other mission-critical applications including NASA. And yes the BlackBerry PlayBook too 

No other smartphone offers what BB10 offers and some...

*BlackBerry 10 Features that will make you want one:*
-	Fresh Interface that Emphasizes Gestures & Multitasking
-	Revamped Touch Keyboard
-	Super Charged Browser (Equal or Faster than Desktop Browsing)
-	New Interface allows to look up information seamlessly
-	Flow UI is a Multitasking Monster with its Peek Feature.
-	And many more,
*Flow UI – Peek:*
With Peek, users can swipe in from the left side of the screen to reveal the BlackBerry Hub from which they can view and response to their recent messages. You can then reverse the gesture to return to your previous app.
*New Interface:*
For example, when you click on an upcoming appointment you can see who is attending and how many Twitter followers they have or check their LinkedIn profile--without having to use separate apps.


----------



## nt300 (Jan 10, 2013)

Super XP said:


> With all due respect, BlackBerry 10 should annihilate Apple, Google and Windows Operating Systems.


Hope so for competition sake.


----------



## Super XP (Jan 12, 2013)

It's great to see Apple slumping for once, and it continues week by week, month by month. I am sure BB10's massive launch along with Windows Phone will not help them all that much. I don't see Android slumping anytime soon despite BB10 and Windows, but Apple, yes I can see them losing market share by as much as 15% by the end of the year IMO 

*RIM beats estimates w/ Q3 Profit:*
http://www.ctvnews.ca/business/research-in-motion-beats-estimates-with-third-quarter-profit-1.1086561
*RIM shows surprising growth, readies for BlackBerry 10*
http://www.firstpost.com/tech/rim-shows-surprising-growth-readies-for-blackberry-10-468426.html
-----------------------------------------


> *RIM FACTS:*
> $2.3B in cash and no Debt.
> 80+ Million Subscribers (Global)
> 60+ Million BBM Users (Global)
> ...


Hopefully BB10 takes back some market share. Acually I wouldn't mind seeing both Blackberry 10 and Windows Phone strip market share from both Samsung (Android) and Apple (iPhone). This back and forth is great competition and an incentive to innovate


----------



## Super XP (Jan 25, 2013)

Bump.
We have less than 5 Days until the greatest mobile platform gets launched. BlackBerry 10 has been rated very high as being the best platform even before it's official launch date.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 4, 2013)

*BlackBerry finally launches the greatest mobile platform ever released in the world.* And reception has been very positive. Black is Back. The BB10 Z10 outselling iPhone 5 in the UK. 1st it was the PlayBook outselling the iPad in the UK, now the Superior Z10.
*
Awesome, In the UK, BlackBerry's Z10 is in high demand and sells several 100's of Thousands* Stores had line ups all around the buildings. Carrier rumours have stated approx: 400,000 to 500,000 sold with demand increasing every day as word of mouth gets spread.

http://blogs.barrons.com/techtraderdaily/2013/02/01/rimm-jefferies-pounds-the-table-on-software-prospects-z10-sales/

In Canada demand exceeds supply. That was about 2 weeks ago. Carrier employee from Rogers stated. I hope BB did not underestimate the demand for the Z10.

Apple's age old iOS and Googles Malware infested Android is no match for BlackBerry's QNX.
BlackBerry was behind about 2 years, now with BlackBerry 10 they've not only caught up, but have surpassed the competition in innovation, style, speed, design, Superior OS, etc., just to name a few. 

It's about time BB10 takes back market share. 

---------------
*BlackBerry 10 - Recipe On How To Attract Android And iOS Users*
http://atinsider.simplesite.com/


> By: ATInsider - January 30, 2013
> 
> After reading and studying all the negative press all accross the world in relation to RIM's proposed demise, I've come to the conclusion that RIM is not going anywhere anytime soon. As a matter of fact, RIM may very well see it's best year ever in its history.
> 
> ...


-------------
*Starbucks App for BlackBerry 10 Devices*.
http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/starbucks-app-for-blackberry-10-devices/


----------



## Frick (Feb 4, 2013)

Good grief man, this is like reading marketing slurs.


----------



## Altered (Feb 4, 2013)

Frick said:


> Good grief man, this is like reading marketing slurs.



Ya think he has stock with them? After reading this Id say there is some secret incentive.  Anyway I had a BB it was OK of course it wasn't a 10 but still to me its just another fad. Next week next month another "new" phone will come out. Then all the kids these days will flock to it. Look at Apple now. It wasn't that long ago everyone and their mamma wanted a iphone 5. What a waste now it must a been a real POS. 

The phone looks like it has nice features. I hope they do stay in business as it is always good to have competition.  

Just one question. Where the heck are all these people getting money to buy a new phone every time a new one shows its face? I see kids many with no job with several $400-500.00 phones. It just makes no sence especially when this country is in such poor shape with the massive lack of jobs and millions of people living off government checks. Society has lost its marbles I swear. :shadedshu


----------



## Frick (Feb 4, 2013)

Altered said:


> Just one question. Where the heck are all these people getting money to buy a new phone every time a new one shows its face? I see kids many with no job with several $400-500.00 phones. It just makes no sence especially when this country is in such poor shape with the massive lack of jobs and millions of people living off government checks. Society has lost its marbles I swear. :shadedshu



I know what you mean. I assume someone (their parents) buy them for them, or they have expensive monthly plans. Some of them have jobs though. I think most people on this forum has jobs, judging by their system specs and how often they swap GPU's.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 4, 2013)

I have no stock position lol.
3 year plans and the Z10 costs $149 and $139 depending on who the carrier is. $500 to $600 with no contract.


----------



## Grnfinger (Feb 4, 2013)

I am looking forward to the 10 release.
Supported RIM for a long time and hope this will turn them around.

Time to sell my GS3


----------



## nt300 (Feb 4, 2013)

Waited long for this one and finally coming back home to the Blackberry.


----------



## Altered (Feb 4, 2013)

Frick said:


> I know what you mean. I assume someone (their parents) buy them for them, or they have expensive monthly plans. Some of them have jobs though. I think most people on this forum has jobs, judging by their system specs and how often they swap GPU's.


I was not intending to point fingers at forum members if that is the way it read sorry. I meant in general. 

I am guilty of buying my daughter a iphone though but it was 1 phone for Christmas and she will be using it till the contract runs out period. Provided it doesnt die.  I cant afford to buy one every time a new gizmo comes out.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 4, 2013)

I want BB to die for one main reason--they will take all the BESs with them. Oh and it would be satisfying considering how arrogant they once were.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 4, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I want BB to die for one main reason--they will take all the BESs with them. Oh and it would be satisfying considering how arrogant they once were.


Wonderful, and I want Apple and it's iPhone to die because of there Arrogance. 
It's refreshing to see BlackBerry back with the best mobile platform money can buy. And yes they still hold the title as the most secure mobile platform in the world, not to mention VISA approved BlackBerry 10 devises ONLY for mobile transactions  Yes many want them to die, but the Pioneers, the Innovators, have Re-Engineered, Re-Designed and Re-Innovated the Smart Phone and Beyond. 

BlackBerry's QNX is untouchable today


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Feb 5, 2013)

Super XP said:


> Yes many want them to die, but the Pioneers, the Innovators, have Re-Engineered, Re-Copied and Ri-pped off Samsung and Apple Smart Phone and Beyond.
> 
> BlackBerry's Apple/Samsung ripoff is untouchable today



Fixed 

Hahaa jk, I like the new BB 10, looks sexy, may well be my next upgrade in 2014  (2 year contract)


----------



## Super XP (Feb 5, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Fixed
> 
> Hahaa jk, I like the new BB 10, looks sexy, may well be my next upgrade in 2014  (2 year contract)


Everybody copies everybody to a certain extent. How much more can companies differentiate each others Smart Phones?
Would you have preferred a Triangle Z10 
BlackBerry didn't copy nobody as much as others didn't copy nobody. It's a competitive market and the only way you can differentiate yourself is from Innovation. This is where BB10 succeeds in a big way, both in Hardware and Software.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 5, 2013)

Well I don't like any arrogance but at least that which exists at Apple is based more in reality and true innovation and accomplishment starting with essentially inventing the personal computer itself. Blackberry got mobile connectivity to the office incl push email done right *first* and from there... pretty much nothing. And a BES truly is a nightmare to admin as good as it may work on the client side. 

You are correct in your statement re. innovation and I will say that 10 looks like it is off to a pretty good start, finally. Had better be for RIM's sake; this is obviously their last chance.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 5, 2013)

BlackBerry wasn't in as bad shape as people 1st thought. As they lost North American Market Share, they were growing in other countries. Not good to lose your home turf, but unfortunately they did not have a product many people wanted. 
2 years of stagnation crippled them in N. America.

But today it has paid off we hope. I never though RIM as a company was arrogant. As a matter of fact, no, not arrogant at all. Though the 2 CO CEO's may have had a hand in why some may consider RIM arrogant.


----------



## claylomax (Feb 5, 2013)

In red for developers:
http://www.gsmarena.com/blackberry_os_10_devs_can_get_a_special_edition_red_z10-news-5481.php


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 5, 2013)

Super XP said:


> But today it has paid off we hope. I never though RIM as a company was arrogant. As a matter of fact, no, not arrogant at all. Though the 2 CO CEO's may have had a hand in why some may consider RIM arrogant.



Well this arrogance of which I speak was likely a major factor behind them not "keeping up" and innovating/updating their platform further earlier. I guess they were blinded by the dollar signs in their eyes and felt they did not need to do anything differently as long as like almost every major enterprise on the plant was driving dumptrucks full of money to their headquarters. Silly not to have known all along that could not last though. Especially in this industry.

I do like that they are Canadian. A nice change from the usual suspects and I have always been a fan of the great white north.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 7, 2013)

*BlackBerry 10 broke sales records in both the UK and Canada. Selling more than 50% more Z10's in Canada in one day and sold more than 3 times in one week in the UK then they ever did in BlackBerry's history. Good Job.* 



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well this arrogance of which I speak was likely a major factor behind them not "keeping up" and innovating/updating their platform further earlier. I guess they were blinded by the dollar signs in their eyes and felt they did not need to do anything differently as long as like almost every major enterprise on the plant was driving dumptrucks full of money to their headquarters. Silly not to have known all along that could not last though. Especially in this industry.
> 
> I do like that they are Canadian. A nice change from the usual suspects and I have always been a fan of the great white north.


RIM didn't want to really change because if they have, they would have been forced to re-take the compliance testing and pass it again. These tests were bloody difficult. But they passed. Anyway they opened the door to Apple and Google and they took over the consumers. 

RIM woke up when Apple started to take enterprise companies, and that is when the CEO at the time (2010) flat out purchased the QNX OS and its patents. 

Anyhow it was a long battle, and yes RIM made a lot of mistakes by miss-judging the business and how truly nasty it can get.

Now they are back and the Z10 has proved to be the best phone in the world hands down.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 7, 2013)

Well I have not been following this-I care much more about non-mobile hardware still-but I admit to being pleasantly surprised by Z10 from what I see so far.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 11, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Well I have not been following this-I care much more about non-mobile hardware still-but I admit to being pleasantly surprised by Z10 from what I see so far.


Agreed. It has been put together very well. 



> Also if you all like copy and paste the starbucks petition link in other forums, blogs, etc., to give it more exposure.
> 
> Found this online, Sign the Petition and lets get things ROLLING.
> *Starbucks App for BlackBerry 10 Devices.*
> ...


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 13, 2013)

http://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/18du5s/for_those_who_are_curious_installed_bes_10_and/

By the way not so sure how you can call this the "best smartphone in the world" when there isn't even Netflix or most of the other "Top 50" apps available.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 14, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/18du5s/for_those_who_are_curious_installed_bes_10_and/
> 
> By the way not so sure how you can call this the "best smartphone in the world" when there isn't even Netflix or most of the other "Top 50" apps available.


Yes there is. They are going to announce it soon.
http://crackberry.com/tags/netflix
Also many other high profile apps have already come to BB10 including Skype.
Also BlackBerry has made it super easy to port over Android Apps. Funny think, they end up running better on BB10 too 

And this quote below is complete nonsense. Android and iOS does not come close to BlackBerry Security.


> there isn't really much reason to go with it, versus a iOS/Android device with MDM or ActiveSync.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 14, 2013)

Super XP said:


> And this quote below is complete nonsense. Android and iOS does not come close to BlackBerry Security.



Ok...but neither one of you has provided any reasoning or evidence to back up either claim.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 21, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ok...but neither one of you has provided any reasoning or evidence to back up either claim.


It's just a basic fact. Did you know if someone stole your BlackBerry device whether it be a phone or tablet, did you know you can remotly lock it and/or do a complete security wipe making it useless to the thief? That feature alone is amazing. 

Also the BES is the best. BlackBerry also holds key security patents which makes them the best for mobile security. 

Features like BBM and e-mail are encrypted and secure which is why major companies choose BlackBerry. Simple net search will give you the details. 

iOS and Android are a joke when it comes to mobile security. Though Apple's none mobile hardware were well secured at one point, until they recently got hacked.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 21, 2013)

Um lol BES is *not* "the best" dude. Not from the admin's perspective. Everybody who has actually had to deal with it *for real* hates it with a passion.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 21, 2013)

The entire Canadian Government and it's provinces and it's Cities/Towns use BES and kt works great. We use Groupwise with no issues yet. It's fast and secure. But anyway, Android is useless for security, iOS is better but not the best, WP is better than Android, but still falls behind iOS and BB.  

This is why BB10 is the best and the most future proof mobile platform because it's beyond Mobility.
*BlackBerry 10:*
QNX Neutrino is widely used as the basis for automotive electromechanical components, for industrial control systems, medical instruments, defense systems, nuclear power plants, and other mission-critical applications. The BlackBerry PlayBook tablet computer designed by BlackBerry uses a version of QNX as the primary operating system. Devices from BlackBerry running the BlackBerry 10 operating system are also QNX based.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 25, 2013)

*BlackBerry Z10 and Q10 Production Capacity Increased*


> Though Heins added, “I can say this much: significant for us and unexpectedly high proportion of BlackBerry 10 devices will be purchased by new customers who previously had iPhones or Android smartphones.”


http://n4bb.com/blackberry-z10-q10-production-capacity-increased/


----------



## Super XP (Apr 26, 2013)

As of late BlackBerry 10 is doing very well, a lot better than the company originally thought. The BlackBerry Q10 is just about to be released and it looks sleek, nice and sexy. 

The Z10 has proven to be one of the best touch screen phones on the market backed by one of the greatest OS ever released on a mobile platform, the BB10 via QNX, the RTOS. 

Waiting for June results and further market penetration


----------



## Super XP (May 15, 2013)

BlackBerry is not only back, but with then they bring the Best Mobile Platform ever released in existence. Absolutely nothing beats the powerful and well designed QNX RTOS i.e.: BB10...

*This looks SWEET!!!*
Blackberry announces new Q5 smartphone for selected markets
http://globalnews.ca/news/560170/blackberry-launches-new-q5-smartphone-at-conference/





*And here it is compared to the best selling Q10.*




*And a recap with the well designed and hot selling Z10*


----------



## Super XP (May 31, 2013)

*BlackBerry Q10 Outsells iPhone 5 And Galaxy S4 In France.* 
http://seekingalpha.com/article/1467011-blackberry-q10-outsells-iphone-5-and-galaxy-s4-in-france

The Z10 continues with strong demand and sales despite the fact the current Q10 is outselling the Z10 by 3 to 1 in countries such as Canada, UK, India, UAE, France, Germany just to name a few.

*BlackBerry Enterprise Service 10 Continues to Gain Momentum in North America* 
MAJOR Companies such as Canadian Tire Corporation, ING DIRECT, Los Angeles County Sheriff’s Department, Ricoh Canada, Torys LLP, New York City Department of Information Technology and Telecommunications (DOITT), Canadian Diabetes Association, BMO Financial Group, AT&T, Verizon just to name a few are either with BB10 or going with BlackBerry 10.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 28, 2013)

http://money.cnn.com/2013/06/28/technology/mobile/blackberry-earnings/index.html?hpt=hp_t2


----------



## Super XP (Jun 29, 2013)

*Market Over Reaction & Large Short Interest.*

There are many over reacting articles with big Doom & Gloom nonsense titles regarding BlackBerry's latest Q1 2014 Quarter News. 

They only lost 84M or $0.16 per share, yet the stock tanks down way below that which it should never have, but of course BlackBerry has a large short interest. They've been trying hard to pound the stock down with nonsense assaults on BlackBerry with bad baseless and factless articles.

Anyhow, look at the positive, nobody said it was going to be easy launching a brand new mobile platform. But so far, they've done well and its still way too early to judge the figures 100%. These results did not include the Q10 or the Q5 at all, just the Z10. They shipped 2.7M BB10's this quarter, up from last. While BB10 devices increased BB7 decreased. Just wait for the next quarter and the next after that for a proper perspective and real sales numbers via the Q10, Q5 and Z10, and even perhaps the G4 killer the A10. 

BlackBerry increased its cash from $2.9B up to 3.1B, good news, they are not losing money, they are gaining money. The company has no debt & loads of cash. I do admit they really need MUCH BETTER Marketing and Advertising. They need to launch the phones across the world, and not in stages. The USA availability was obviously a joke, it should have been out in the USA from day 1, no excuse. Though the carriers take some of that blame, 

And again here is what I posted above with a large addition:
MAJOR Companies such as Canadian Tire Corporation, ING DIRECT, Los Angeles County Sheriff’s Department, Ricoh Canada, Torys LLP, New York City Department of Information Technology and Telecommunications (DOITT), Canadian Diabetes Association, BMO Financial Group, AT&T, Verizon, Maple Leafs Entertainment just to name a few are either with BB10 or going with BlackBerry 10, along with "60% of Fortune 500 Companies" Testing or Using BlackBerry 10 Currently. BlackBerry 10 hasn’t even had a proper chance to saturate itself in the industry.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 29, 2013)

Ok I'll buy that for now...but it sure isn't the major hit (or savior) you and RIM hoped and thought it would be, that's for sure. The numbers don't lie.


----------



## Super XP (Jun 30, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ok I'll buy that for now...but it sure isn't the major hit (or savior) you and RIM hoped and thought it would be, that's for sure. The numbers don't lie.


Yes the numbers don't lie agreed. They've increased BB10 sales this Q from last Q, and this is with the Z10 only.
Now combine the sales of the Q10, Z10 and possibly the Q5 for the next Quarter. I think things will get better. Like I said they continue to operate debt free and have been increasing there cash flow each and every Quarter, now sitting at $3.1B, with approx: $6B in assets. There is only one direction and its up IMO. Anyhow competition is a great thing right


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jun 30, 2013)

Can't argue with that.


----------



## nt300 (Jul 2, 2013)

I like to see the Q10 numbers in action, so many enterprise customers moving toward BES10. I think good time ahead for BB.


----------



## claylomax (Jul 3, 2013)

I think we all agree that the numbers don't lie:


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 3, 2013)

That's a whole lot of negative figures.


----------



## erocker (Jul 3, 2013)

nt300 said:


> I like to see the Q10 numbers in action, so many enterprise customers moving toward BES10. I think good time ahead for BB.



Everyone I know in the Corporate/Business sector have moved away from Blackberry... Unfortunately. BB10 was just too late and when it did arrive, it wasn't anything really special. I'm pretty sure though that Blackberry will always have their hardcore user base as long as they stay afloat.


----------



## Super XP (Jul 4, 2013)

erocker said:


> Everyone I know in the Corporate/Business sector have moved away from Blackberry... Unfortunately. BB10 was just too late and when it did arrive, it wasn't anything really special. I'm pretty sure though that Blackberry will always have their hardcore user base as long as they stay afloat.


Yes some you may know but many others are going full BES10 because its the best platform ever released. Ever since the BB10 launch, they've completed over 18,000 BES10 installations. The problem is it takes a lot longer via enterprise to record hardware sales due to the way the upgrade process works. Hopefully by the Q2 & Q3, we will see better numbers. 

Nobody said launching a brand new platform was going to be easy.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jul 4, 2013)

Super XP said:


> *BlackBerry Z10 and Q10 Production Capacity Increased*
> 
> http://n4bb.com/blackberry-z10-q10-production-capacity-increased/



Not as much as those who left BB for Android or iOS before the 10 series as they were shockingly behind both. Being the best ever is your opinion, not fact.


----------



## nt300 (Jul 4, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Not as much as those who left BB for Android or iOS before the 10 series as they were shockingly behind both. Being the best ever is your opinion, not fact.


BES10 manages everything old BES, new BB devices, and 3rd party iOS/Android devices from a single user interface. That alone make it very attractive. They also have the EASIEST path to BYOD anyone's ever going to offer in this industry! WIN WIN. Oh by th way BlackBerry has over 18,000 customers for BES10 and that number is growing at an alarming rate.


----------



## claylomax (Jul 4, 2013)

nt300 said:


> Oh by th way BlackBerry has over 18,000 customers for BES10 and that number is growing at an alarming rate



Did you see my post?


----------



## nt300 (Jul 4, 2013)

claylomax said:


> Did you see my post?


Yes I did, where is Canada, UK, S. Africa along with other countries? Blackberry increased market share in these places along with may more. BB10 just came out it will take time to get around.
Remember the quote from the Blackberry CEO. He speaks about once all 6 BB10 phones are released in the entire world. 


> “We expect several tens of millions of units”, said a confident BlackBerry CEO on camera.


----------



## Super XP (Jul 4, 2013)

Well lets include some info where BlackBerry has been growing and will continue to grow as they continue to launch BB10 devices up to 6 in total for this year.


----------



## nt300 (Jul 5, 2013)

I read S. Africa has more Blackberrys than all the mobile phones combined. They have about 55% market share and growing at an alarming rate. They also growing in Canada, up over 13% from last and in the UK and UAE.


----------



## nt300 (Jul 18, 2013)

*The A10 WILL sell!*

*BlackBerry A10 Aristo Rumoured Spec's*







> *Processor:* Dual Core 1.7GHz Qualcomm MSM8960 Pro, *Quad Core GPU*
> *Radio:* LTE/CDMA/HSPA+, LTE/HSPA+
> *Display:* 5″ OLED, HD/WXGA, 1280×720p, 24-bit color, S-Stripe Pixel Arrangement, 295ppi
> *Dimensions:* 140.7 x 72 x 9.4mm (9.7 Verizon)
> ...


Who considers the iPhone 5 as a High End Device? Well, it has a Dual-Core 1.3GHz CPU and 1GB of memory with a crappier camera than the Z10. Yet its a high end device. lol
Apple's excuse is iOS is a very optimized OS, and I have to agree 100%, it is. Just like BlackBerry 10, its highly optimized. 
The most important spec people need to realize with the A10 is the Quad-Core Graphics. This drives the interface. BlackBerry chose these specs to ensure high performance and low battery draw. 

Also to note, Quad-Core CPU's on Android devices is a waist of money, because it will NOT utilize it period.

Anyhow here you go, read up. 
Think again people, check this out. The A10 will sell and perform better than any Quad-Core you put up against it. 
http://forums.crackberry.com/blackberry-a10-f401/a10-will-sell-829388/


----------



## claylomax (Jul 20, 2013)

nt300 said:


> *BlackBerry A10 Aristo Rumoured Spec's*
> http://images.intomobile.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/A10_Series.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



Those specs are mid range for an android phone but watch how Blackberry charge an arm and a leg for it.


----------



## Super XP (Jul 25, 2013)

claylomax said:


> Those specs are mid range for an android phone but watch how Blackberry charge an arm and a leg for it.


If this is the case then the iPhone 5 shouldn't be considered as a high end device with its 1.3GHz Dual-Core and its 1GB of Ram. 

I do agree, Spec's are important to a certain extent, but for both BlackBerry and Apple, the OS's are optimized to perform flawless. 

Android is inefficient by design. 1080p screen, Quad-Core CPU's etc. all drain power. Anyhow the BlackBerry A10 has rumoured specs. Just like the BlackBerry London design and spec's, they greatly differ with the Z10.

Anyhow how about the BlackBerry Z5. I hope BBRY launches this as soon as possible just in time for school.
And the RUMOURED BlackBerry Z5 All Touch Smart Phone. 





The Q5 compared to the Z5


----------



## Super XP (Jul 26, 2013)

And here is a A10 sample phone. 





According to recent information and 1st hand usage, the phone has very high quality material.


----------



## Super XP (Jul 26, 2013)

Here is another picture of the A10 prototype side by side with the BlackBerry Z10.
Looks very nice,


----------



## nt300 (Jul 26, 2013)

That A10 looks great. I wonder if final version changes.


----------



## Super XP (Aug 1, 2013)

Now this is interesting indeed.


----------



## Super XP (Aug 3, 2013)

*BlackBerry Z30 - The 5" Sexiest Phone around. *​


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Sep 30, 2013)

The Inside Story of the Collapse of BlackBerry



> “The problem wasn’t that we stopped listening to customers,” said one former RIM insider. “We believed we knew better what customers needed long term than they did. Consumers would say, ‘I want a faster browser.’ We might say, ‘You might think you want a faster browser, but you don’t want to pay overage on your bill.’ ‘Well, I want a super big very responsive touchscreen.’ ‘Well, you might think you want that, but you don’t want your phone to die at 2 p.m.’ “We would say, ‘We know better, and they’ll eventually figure it out.’ ”


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 30, 2013)

I love my Blackberry Z10.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 1, 2013)

The issue is Carriers in USA made ridiculous Multi-Year Apple contract where they are forced to drive iPhones into customers faces. If they do not they are forced to pay Apple $Billions in damages. 

GO FIGURE THAT ONE OUT???? Crap like this is why air never buy Apple Junk.
Verizon will be forced to pay Apple $14+Billion because of slow iPhone 5 sales. PATHETIC, 

BBRY spent a lot in marketing via USA, but made no difference despite firing there North American Marketing Manager. 

Bloomberg
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-07-10/verizon-seen-owing-apple-up-to-14-billion-for-iphones.html
LA Times
http://www.latimes.com/business/mon...-sales-report-states-20130710,0,7933563.story


----------



## Super XP (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a Z10 and getting the Z30 as soon as its available. B10 OS is amazing. BBRY will concentrate on less devices and keep pushing out BB10. Hopefully these fraudulent iCrap contracts will end soon.


----------



## Super XP (Jul 10, 2014)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> The Inside Story of the Collapse of BlackBerry


It's quite evident BlackBerry has not collapsed nor will it collapse. 

New CEO John Chen is a strong leader and a visionary. BBRY has been gaining slow but steady Market Share. 6% increase WW. 
BES10 has gained mass adoption thanks to the EZPass program, and BES12 coming out soon. 

BlackBerry Classic device coming in Nov 2014 that Marries the successful BOLD and superior BB10 OS. 

The BBRY Passport device that IS the most innovative smart Phone in existence powered by high end specifications, with the most superior mobile OS - BB10 - to date. 

And the full touch 5" Z3 device 1st released in Emerging Markets with a world wide release coming. 

And the Rumoured high end Z50 64-Bit monster phone. 
http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/127...ne-coming-this-september-not-2015-says-source


----------



## Super XP (Jul 22, 2014)

*Updated: 64-Bit BlackBerry All Touch Manitoba Specifications*
http://berryflow.com/2014/06/rumor-...ouch-manitoba-slated-for-calendar-q4-release/

QUOTE:
****Updated Spec Listing:****
5.2 “Full HD display, MSM 8994 CPU 64bit, 4GB RAM, 3000mAh or 3300mAh battery.
The chip MSM 8994 is the Qualcomm Snapdragon 810. It will be released Q4 2014. It is a 64bit Octa-Core 2.5 GHz with an Adreno 430 GPU, this supports display resolutions of up to 2160p and also play video material in 4K UHD resolution. The integrated memory controller can handle LPDDR4 memory with effectively up to 3.2 GHz.
Manitoba will be released in Q3 2015 with OS10.4. Only with the new OS10.4 64-bit support is given.

OS 10.3.2 is to be rolled out in March 2015.
---------------
BlackBerry Z50 ‘Manitoba’ Release Date, Specs, Rumors: Will a BB10.3 Touch Screen Phone be Launched?
*The “Manitoba/Z50″ is said to pack a 64-bit chip, a quad-core, a whooping 8GM of RAM, a 5-inch full touch screen, and a big 3300 mAh battery.*
http://www.theepochtimes.com/n3/810...will-a-bb10-3-touch-screen-phone-be-launched/

*BlackBerry 64-bit octa-core phone coming this September not 2015, says source*
http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/127...ne-coming-this-september-not-2015-says-source

Our source also confirmed that it will definitely have a 64-bit processor ("100 per cent") and that *OpenGL 3* is coming to the platform too.

Advanced OpenGL support could potentially improve the graphics rendering, shading and 3D objects. BlackBerry has utilised OpenGL in BlackBerry 10 smartphones before, but this is a significant step up in features for developers to make use of.


----------



## Super XP (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Skywalker12345 (Aug 3, 2014)

lol what is that thing? is that a real proto.?


----------



## Super XP (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes it's called the Passport. Nothing like it to date. Most innovative smart phone in existence.
The viewing and screen res is awesome. Touch sensitive keyboard is innovative.

It's a very disruptive device. Apple fears it lol.

Coming out this September 2010
http://m.crackberry.com/exclusive-pre-release-review-blackberry-passport


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Aug 3, 2014)

looks promising soon as they ditch Blackberry OS or make some major improvements, i love BB but there software kinda sucks and is lacking much support from app makers and developers in general.


----------



## Super XP (Aug 3, 2014)

BlackBerry doesn't have an app issue not software issues. That's old news. BBRY and amazon signed a strategic partnership and the Amazon app Store will be on all Bb10 devices, including Blackberry World. 
BB10 now has all Android and BB10 apps at its disposal. 

The power of QNX and smart BBRY engineers are responsible for this. Android Apps run better in most cases on BB10 versus Android OS. Lol


----------



## Super XP (Aug 3, 2014)

Update 10.3 is going to be a killer update. The older update 10.2.1 enabled direct download and install of android apps. The 10.3 cements it into place. 

Google Maps, Instagram, Netflix, Starbucks etc., all run great on my Q5 and friends Z10's


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Aug 3, 2014)

interesting haven't heard of that ill have to check it out.


----------



## Super XP (Aug 3, 2014)

BlackBerry 10 since 10.2.1 update is amazing. If you have Android phone, easy transfer files onto your new BB10. Like the Z30 best all touch device of 2014.
If you haven't tried BB10, you should. Watching vidoes is nothing like how it feels.


----------



## Super XP (Aug 4, 2014)

QUOTE:
After pitting 16 smartphones head-to-head across 14 rounds we are finally able to announce this year’s Mobile Madness winner: the *BlackBerry Z30*.

The Z30 went up against some pretty stiff competition, including some of the biggest flagships on the market.  If you haven’t seen or tried out the BlackBerry Z30 you may want to head to your provider/store and play around with it for a bit.


MOBILE
*Best Smartphone Reader’s Choice – Mobile Madness 2014: The Winner Is…*
*http://www.technobuffalo.com/2014/03/24/best-smartphone-readers-choice-mobile-madness-2014/*


----------



## Super XP (Aug 4, 2014)

Here's the budget 5.5inch full touch budget BB10 device built by Foxconn, BlackBerry's 5 year Strategic Partner.


----------



## Super XP (Aug 4, 2014)

The BlackBerry Z3 - Budget Full Touch 5+" BB10 Device.


----------



## Super XP (Sep 28, 2014)

*BlackBerry Passport is a Best Selling Smartphone on Amazon*
http://n4bb.com/blackberry-passport-best-selling-smartphone-amazon/


----------



## claylomax (Sep 28, 2014)

Super XP said:


> *BlackBerry Passport is a Best Selling Smartphone on Amazon*
> http://n4bb.com/blackberry-passport-best-selling-smartphone-amazon/



When do you think the Classic will be released?


----------



## Super XP (Sep 28, 2014)

claylomax said:


> When do you think the Classic will be released?


The CEO said before the end of the year. Before Christmas I would say.


----------



## claylomax (Sep 28, 2014)

Super XP said:


> The CEO said before the end of the year. Before Christmas I would say.



Cool! Because it's going to be my next phone. I'm sick of "touching screens".


----------



## Super XP (Sep 28, 2014)

claylomax said:


> Cool! Because it's going to be my next phone. I'm sick of "touching screens".


LOL


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 28, 2014)

sweet, I didint' know there was a bb10 club.
I loved my Z10. 
hopefully I can get a passport or classic soon.


----------



## Super XP (Sep 28, 2014)

Welcome to the CLUB.


----------



## Super XP (Sep 28, 2014)

The BlackBerry Passport, most innovative and technologically superior Smart Phone in the world.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 13, 2014)

*BlackBerry, Bringing Sexy Back*
*BlackBerry Passport Sexy*
http://utbblogs.com/tag/blackberry-passport-sexy/


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 13, 2014)

enough with the propaganda posts
blackberry are garbage RIM is dead ... for good reason
the passport sucks rim doesn't have the developer talent nor app ecosystem to support it its just a last gasp effort
btw its note even close to being the 'number one sold phone on amazon"
http://www.amazon.com/dp/2407749011/?tag=tec06d-20
http://www.amazon.com/dp/2407748011/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 13, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> enough with the propaganda posts
> blackberry are garbage RIM is dead ... for good reason
> the passport sucks rim doesn't have the developer talent nor app ecosystem to support it its just a last gasp effort
> btw its note even close to being the 'number one sold phone on amazon"
> ...


umadbro?

have you even used one?
they're solid devices


----------



## Super XP (Oct 13, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> enough with the propaganda posts
> blackberry are garbage RIM is dead ... for good reason
> the passport sucks rim doesn't have the developer talent nor app ecosystem to support it its just a last gasp effort
> btw its note even close to being the 'number one sold phone on amazon"
> ...


No need to get angry. There's absolutely nothing wrong with Competition. That's what this mobile industry needs. 
The Passport is not only the most Innovative Smart Phone in the world, it's hardware spec's are superior to any mobile device on the planet. 

There's a reason why the Passport continually gets Sold Out. BlackBerry may not have the Marketing muscle nor the positive image it once had back in the day. This will take time to rectify, but claiming RIM - BlackBerry is finished is absolute nonsense and quite laughable. 

I guarantee anybody try BB10 and you will find it quite difficult to go back to iOS/Android. And are you forgetting? BB10 directly downloads and installs/runs Android Apps flawlessly. BlackBerry has a strategic partnership with Amazon to sell its devices on Amazon and to utilize the Amazon App Store. Coutacy of BBRY's powerful RTOS - QNX. QNX is limitless, BB10 runs on top of QNX. 

Do the research and you will see. The only thing Apple contributed to the mobile industry is complete stagnation. USA is blind by Apple propaganda. The rest of the world knows BB10, WP8 and Android have advanced beyond iOS and it's ugly looking iPhones.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 13, 2014)

nothing wrong with competition but  posting bs like "BlackBerry Passport is a Best Selling Smartphone on Amazon" or "The BlackBerry Passport, most innovative and technologically superior Smart Phone in the world." both are nothing short of outright lies both from a hardware and software perspective

and the blackberry doesn't run native android apps it can use the ones amazon has ported and they still run under a heavily modified stack witch pretty much breaks compatibility with the standardized android APP run times

and if i ts one thing I don't tolerate its lairs and shills
this thread has been nothing but pro-blackberry spam and propaganda


----------



## Super XP (Oct 13, 2014)

Scrizz said:


> umadbro?
> 
> have you even used one?
> they're solid devices


I've read some negative reviews of the Passport online. The most laughable issue with the reviews was the FACT they actually never had a Passport in hand. They had pictures and videos of the device.
How on earth can you review a product without using it? LOL. 

This clearly shows the competition and iSheap are afraid of the Passport.


----------



## Super XP (Oct 13, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> nothing wrong with competition but  posting bs like "BlackBerry Passport is a Best Selling Smartphone on Amazon" or "The BlackBerry Passport, most innovative and technologically superior Smart Phone in the world." both are woefully incorrect and outright lies
> and the blackberry doesn't run native android apps it can use the ones amazon has ported and they still run under a VM stack



What other Smart Phone has the following:
- Touch Sensitive Keyboard that can be used for scrolling...(Fine Cursor Control)
- Hi-Res Square Screen (4.5 inches of 1440 x 1440 and 457PPI goodness, you are reading 60 characters across the screen.)
- 4 Sensor Speakers that change depending on how far away the phone is to your ear. (talking on the Passport is like you are speaking/listening to them in person). 
- Antenna for the best reception 
- ETC. 
http://edition.cnn.com/2014/09/26/business/blackberry-passport-revealed/
http://blogs.blackberry.com/2014/09/blackberry-passport-keyboard/


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 13, 2014)

Super XP said:


> What other Smart Phone has the following:
> - Touch Sensitive Keyboard that can be used for scrolling...(Fine Cursor Control)
> - Hi-Res Square Screen (4.5 inches of 1440 x 1440 and 457PPI goodness, you are reading 60 characters across the screen.)
> - 4 Sensor Speakers that change depending on how far away the phone is to your ear. (talking on the Passport is like you are speaking/listening to them in person).
> ...


non of those things are "superior" to any high end android phone do everything you just listed they just don't need to PADD there adverts with it .and frankly a square screen is a pretty stupid move from a usability standpoint anybody that needs to use that large of a screen is gonna be using a tablet anyway +IPS is a bad idea from a power consumption standpoint +the physical keyboard is no longer a selling point either


----------



## Super XP (Oct 13, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> non of those things are "superior" to any high end android phone do everything you just listed they just don't need to PADD there adverts with it .and frankly a square screen is a pretty stupid move from a usability standpoint anybody that needs to use that large of a screen is gonna be using a tablet anyway +IPS is a bad idea from a power consumption standpoint +the physical keyboard is no longer a selling point either
> about the only selling point it has is the novelty factor


The Passport has the longest lasting battery in the industry for a smartphone.

The Passport keyboard already beat out any digital keyboard including the BB10 version which is the best to date.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 12, 2014)

Looks like BB is doing better on the market


----------



## Super XP (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes agreed. 
The CEO is quite intelligent. A turnaround specialist. He's pretty much turned BlackBerry around. 
No longer can people say BBRY is going under. 
Can't wait to hear more about a strategic partnership with either /or Lenovo, HTC and Xiaomi  
http://m.theglobeandmail.com/report...lenovo-xiaomi/article21518409/?service=mobile

A partnership like this and a licensing deal for BB10 would be IMO a nail in the coffin for un-secure mobile platforms, one being iOS. 

Massive new iPad and iPhone security flaw lets hackers take over
https://www.komando.com/happening-n...d-iphone-security-flaw-lets-hackers-take-over


----------



## Super XP (Nov 12, 2014)

Red and White Passport's coming in time for Christmas. The RED looks sexy Hot.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 12, 2014)

Hmmm, had no idea this thread existed. Loyal BB owner here using AT&T network. Corporate (employer) started me on the BB path 7 years ago. Since then I've had the 8350i, 9900 Bold, Z10, and went back to Qwerty with the Q10. Very happy with the phone. Holds all my music and connects with my bluetooth devices. Runs Pandora app through my Kenwood car radio as well. I look forward to the firmware upgrades, as they are only making this unit better.

Corporate has made the Iphone 6 and Samsung S5 available, but I think I might stick with this unit for the near future.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes same here, they made the Iphone 5 and Samsung S5 available also. We get complaints about these devices. They are not as productive as people thought. And the S5 battery life is not the greatest.


----------



## digibucc (Nov 12, 2014)

I had a BB Curve 8820 for about 2 years, but after going android I would have a hard time just because i've grown accustomed to the ecosystem. tweaking, custom roms, apps - how does BB compete right now and how does it look like they will in the future?

specifically, games, utilities like pc remote control, vnc, web servers, etc. not apps like linked in or facebook but utilities and actual useful stuff?


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 12, 2014)

Super XP said:


> The BlackBerry Passport, most innovative and technologically superior Smart Phone in the world.



ive seen some tested it and its a solid phone but with square design and pretty wide i doubt you will put it in your pocket since 5 inch phone is uncomfortable sometimes


----------



## Super XP (Nov 12, 2014)

BB10 is not customizable at the moment. And don't think it will ever be. It's not needed. It's already highly efficient. 
BB10 also directly downloads and installs Android apps and runs them "flawlessly". Hence the Amazon/BBRY partnership. 

If you like android, you will Love BB10. If you like iOS, you will hate iOS after using BB10. 

As for the Passport. It fits very comfortably in your pocket just like a Canadian Passport


----------



## digibucc (Nov 12, 2014)

now that you say that I remember hearing about the android partnership. yeah man that sounds really cool. I won't be switching for a couple years but i will definitely be considering a bb when the time comes.


----------



## Super XP (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes, hopefully by then, BlackBerry would have captured some of its past lost market.
What I like about the new CEO is his drive to be different and innovate.

http://n4bb.com/newest-blackberry-might-convertible-keyboard/


----------



## Super XP (Nov 14, 2014)

*BlackBerry partners with Samsung on mobile secure*
http://www.cbc.ca/m/news/business/blackberry-partners-with-samsung-on-mobile-security-1.2833975

This will give BES12 and BB10 Hardware mass exposure. This is a massive Nail in the Apple/IBM partnership. 
Samsung realized they needed BlackBerry to make its Knox 110% Secure.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 14, 2014)

one strong point of BB is enterprise or business consumer, and i think they do it well


----------



## Super XP (Nov 14, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> one strong point of BB is enterprise or business consumer, and i think they do it well



Yes agreed. Enterprise and Business is BBRY's strength. It's BES setup is the best in the industry. BES12 continues the tradition of being the best. 

BES12 doesn't just secure and manage smart phones, it can secure and manage any Electronic Device thats capable of connecting to a network. That's huge. 
If your HDTV connects to your network, it can be managed and controlled/secured by BES12. For example.

-
BlackBerry knows they can't directly compete with Apple nor can they match Apple's massive marketing strengths. 
So they will concentrate on what they do best, that's secure business and enterprise communications. 
This will get there name out and make people understand that BBRY is well alive and kicking with high end, out of the box innovation (BBRY Passport - Beautiful Device, Classic etc.,) 
While BBRY concentrates on its Enterprise Strengths, they silently increase BB10 device market share in the Consumer Space too. Emerging Markets, Europe, Asia etc., BBRY have increased sales and BB10 device shipments over 11%. 
I've always rooted for the underdog, such as AMD and ATI for example, for those that know me on TechPowerUp.
And those that know me understand the industry needs "COMPETITION".


----------



## Super XP (Dec 17, 2014)

*Caught on camera: 9Wants to Know exposes 'iScheme'*
http://www.9news.com/story/news/investigations/2014/04/24/9wtk-iphone-scheme/8093499/
*Apple under scrutiny in Canada for its contracts with carriers*
http://www.cnet.com/news/apples-contracts-with-wireless-carriers-under-scrutiny-in-canada/
*Apple's magical rip off formula discovered*
http://m.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/1600268/apple-magical-rip-formula-discovered
*Here are the Things Apple Totally Ripped off from Competitors for iOS 7*
http://blog.inner-active.com/2013/0...otally-ripped-off-from-competitors-for-ios-7/
*Apple is ripping off Aussie customers like me*
http://mobile.news.com.au/opinion/a...ts-totally-legal/story-fnfhswl8-1226576470765

---------------
*Trade in an iPhone for a BlackBerry Passport and get up to $550*
http://www.cnet.com/news/trade-in-your-iphone-for-a-blackberry-passport-and-get-up-to-550/
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/blackberry-black-friday-discount-trade-up,28120.html

BlackBerry® Trade Up
https://tradeup.blackberry.com/en/ca/web/passport.html

All thanks to a strategic partnership. This should bold well for BlackBerry and there superior BB10 OS and highly innovative hardware. 

*BlackBerry to Announce Third Quarter Fiscal 2015 Results on Friday, December 19th, 2014
http://press.blackberry.com/financi...hird-quarter-fiscal-2015-results-on-frid.html

Five things to know about the BlackBerry Classic launching Wednesday
http://m.theglobeandmail.com/techno...ing-wednesday/article22109361/?service=mobile*

BlackBerry 10 full touch code names RIO.
http://www.technobuffalo.com/2014/1...to-be-planning-high-end-rio-handset-for-2015/

*BlackBerry Z30 Given Good Design Award for 2014*
http://n4bb.com/blackberry-z30-given-good-design-award-2014/

BlackBerry RIO being tested
http://n4bb.com/n4bb-live-blackberry-rio-specs-classic-launch-bbm/


----------



## Super XP (Dec 17, 2014)

*First look: BlackBerry Classic is a killer smartphone -- for keyboard lovers*





http://www.infoworld.com/article/28...-a-killer-smartphone-for-keyboard-lovers.html


----------



## Super XP (Dec 17, 2014)

*http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/bit...y-classic-hits-the-right-keys/?_r=1&referrer=*
*Throwback BlackBerry Classic Hits the Right Keys*


----------



## Super XP (Dec 18, 2014)

*BlackBerry to Lay Out Next 12 Month Roadmap at MWC in March*
http://www.berryreview.com/2014/12/17/blackberry-to-lay-out-next-12-month-roadmap-at-mwc-in-march/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 19, 2014)

Unless you work for RIM I just don't get your motivation/angle/love with regard to these products. You are apparently the only one here who cares about anything re. Blackberry anymore. And for good reason.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 19, 2014)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Unless you work for RIM I just don't get your motivation/angle/love with regard to these products. You are apparently the only one here who cares about anything re. Blackberry anymore. And for good reason.


You do realize this is a club house right? You should pick up a BB10 smart phone and actually use it. Then you will understand how great the OS is. 

I'm reporting on new products and services.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 20, 2014)

BlackBerry CEO confirms Passport sequel, will also unveil concept device at Mobile World Congress
http://mobilesyrup.com/2014/09/26/b...veil-concept-device-at-mobile-world-congress/
Octa-core BlackBerry reportedly in the works for 2015
http://www.cnet.com/news/octa-core-blackberry-reportedly-in-the-works-for-2015/
Updated: 64-Bit BlackBerry All Touch Manitoba Specifications
http://berryflow.com/2014/06/rumor-...ouch-manitoba-slated-for-calendar-q4-release/

QUOTE:
***Updated Spec Listing:***
5.2 “Full HD display, MSM 8994 CPU 64bit, 4GB RAM, 3000mAh or 3300mAh battery.

The chip MSM 8994 is the Qualcomm Snapdragon 810. It will be released Q4 2014. It is a 64bit Octa-Core 2.5 GHz with an Adreno 430 GPU, this supports display resolutions of up to 2160p and also play video material in 4K UHD resolution. The integrated memory controller can handle LPDDR4 memory with effectively up to 3.2 GHz.

Manitoba will be released in Q3 2015 with OS10.4. Only with the new OS10.4 64-bit support is given.

OS 10.3.2 is to be rolled out in March 2015.

Images:
http://cdn2.ubergizmo.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Slider_pic2.jpg
http://crackberry.com/sites/crackbe...ges/2014/09/BBRY_Patent_Top.png?itok=WoOEZUe6
http://blackberryczech.cz/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/BB-Visa-Patent3.png


----------



## Super XP (Dec 21, 2014)

*John Chen increases his BlackBerry turnaround odds to 99 percent*
http://www.bloomberg.com/video/blac...-strategy-outlook-HCRr5rqhR7WtZifDhYu50A.html

An excellent Interview with CEO John Chen of BlackBerry. (Link Above) New highly innovative devices coming in 2015.
Chen and his team have pretty much kept all of their promises. They've slashed spending and brought the company to essentially break even. He said quite clearly on today's call that they are done with the bulk of the operating expense restructuring. They are turning their attention to distribution now. Distribution means more channels selling BES and more stores carrying the hardware. Distribution equals growth.
http://crackberry.com/blackberry-q3-results-show-progress-towards-sustainable-profitability


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 21, 2014)

Super XP said:


> *http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/bit...y-classic-hits-the-right-keys/?_r=1&referrer=*
> *Throwback BlackBerry Classic Hits the Right Keys*


actually i like the design, the curve close to most android phone 
but just wait and see how far this product on the market


----------



## Super XP (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm not a fan of the Tool Belt, but I understand why BBRY came out with such a device. I have to admit, the Classic looks very clean.
This should get many BOLD users onto the BB10 platform. And those that like the physical QWERTY style keyboard. 
If I had a choice between the Q10 and the Classic, I would go with the Classic only because it has a larger screen. At this time, by Q5 is serving me quite well. My replacement will be BBRY's next full touch device.


----------



## claylomax (Dec 21, 2014)

Super XP said:


> I'm not a fan of the Tool Belt, but I understand why BBRY came out with such a device. I have to admit, the Classic looks very clean.
> This should get many BOLD users onto the BB10 platform. And those that like the physical QWERTY style keyboard.
> If I had a choice between the Q10 and the Classic, I would go with the Classic only because it has a larger screen. At this time, by Q5 is serving me quite well. My replacement will be BBRY's next full touch device.



The price needs to come down; I will probably get it on ebay in a few months. I'm a fan of the tool belt, it means I can use my smartphone with one hand.


----------



## Super XP (Dec 21, 2014)

You can already use the Q10 with one hand quite successfully. Same with the Z10. But I can see the tool belt making it easier such as for short cuts. 

I'm sure there will be some sort of promotion one day for the Classic, where you can get it brand new.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 13, 2015)

Here is one Patent: http://cdn2.ubergizmo.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/blackberry-concertina-keyboard-patent.jpg
And the others http://cdn2.ubergizmo.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/bb-victoria.jpg
http://fr.canoe.ca/archives/argent/chroniques/alainmckenna/media/2014/09/20140926-093745-g.jpg






Soon the 2015 roadmap will be announced


----------



## Super XP (Mar 10, 2015)

*This is probably a Concept Device. Not the version showed at the Mobile World Congress 2015.*





*Here's the two shown at Mobile World Congress 2015*





The Screen on the Black Slider was covered by something so we cannot see a clear view of the upgraded BB10 OS. Curious on what John Chen said in a statement. He said this slider has unique hardware innovations, but to also expect unique OS innovations too.





The Rumoured Specifications of this Slider Device by a reliable Source:
While the specs of the device weren’t offially announced, *we are informed of the following unconfirmed details:*


Snapdragon 810, 64 Bit processor (4 x 32-Bit & 4 x 64-Bit Cores) Basically making this device future proof.
3 GB Ram
32 GB Inbuilt, + 128 Gb Micro SD
3850 mAH non-removable battery
16 MP rear camera with a 5 MP front camera
http://rapidmobile.biz/blackberry/blackberry-unveils-new-blackberry-slider/


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 10, 2015)

Super XP said:


> *This is probably a Concept Device. Not the version showed at the Mobile World Congress 2015.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks nice, but from the previous design that used by other brands usually for long term the flexible cables easy to wear out


----------



## Super XP (Mar 13, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> looks nice, but from the previous design that used by other brands usually for long term the flexible cables easy to wear out


Interesting. Never new previous old BlackBerry Torch models used cables. 

All I know is this Slider concept was built from the ground up, and it seems may use a different method/mechanism versus previous generations of sliders.

Based on John Chen's comments, this New Slider is going to have unique Hardware Innovations among some Software Innovations announced. 
Can't Wait.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 14, 2015)

Here's another picture of the 2015 BlackBerry 10 based Slider running BB10.3.1





I found out why the screen looks drowned out in white. Apparently Super AMOLED screens do this on video, depending on the angle. The only colour I can see is a bit of BLUE via the BlackBerry Assistant. Number 5.  Hummm.


----------



## Super XP (Apr 7, 2015)

*BlackBerry Leap. *
Some may question the devices actual Specifications, but the hardware build quality is top Notch and the price just right for a Full Touch Low/Mid range device.
USA Price = $275
Canada Price = $349 - Due to the Exchange Rate of course. A great device that comes pre-loaded with the Amazon App Store & BlackBerry World Apps. Both Android/BB10 apps to choose from. A good device to try out the great BB10 OS.











http://crackberry.com/blackberry-leap-apps
http://n4bb.com/5-facts-blackberry-leaps-app-selection/


----------



## Super XP (Apr 15, 2015)

They need to name this high end Full Touch Slider something interesting. Hopefully they do not use the name Torch or any of the older BBRY names. I would name it the BlackBerry Glide perhaps. Can't wait to see this thing. 

*BlackBerry 10 Slider: This Year’s High-End All-Touch Device*
Quote: we went over these rumored internals and even confirmed it will have an octa-core processor. It’s very possible the Slider could also have a 2K/QuadHD display, a touch-sensitive keyboard, and a few other surprises. Add to that the beautiful design of the curved glass, which we’re told has a purpose and isn’t just for show, and we may be looking at the most innovative device of 2015. No other touch-only device will come close to that.
http://n4bb.com/blackberry-slider-years-high-end-touch-device/


----------



## Super XP (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice looking phone but they would have been better off making this form factor a FULL TOUCH. I can see the reason to cater to a Niche physical keyboard fan base, but 99.9% of consumers and business people prefer Full Touch High End. 

BB10 BlackBerry Dallas


----------

